# Frankia decals



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

Can anybody help please been looking for some pictures of the new style frankia logo so i can get some printed for when i get my m/home resprayed in may

cheers stu


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Have you tried their web site for photographs? Alan.


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*decals*

Stupid me will have a look

cheers stu


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If you take a photo of the decal, give it to the company who will reproduce it. That will be all that they will need.

I needed some decals of whippets in full flight. I went down to Brownhills at Birtley and took some photos of the old style Laika decal on a m/home. I did it through the fence, so no trespassing.  

Strictly speaking, the decals will be copyright and it is illegal to copy them. How anyone will find out is another matter. :lol:


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*decals*

Problem is i live in aberdeen only one dealer near me and they dont do frankia,its finding one to take a picture of


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

*Re: decals*



steuys said:


> Problem is i live in aberdeen only one dealer near me and they dont do frankia,its finding one to take a picture of


Start a new thread entitled:

Anybody with a digital camera that lives near a Frankia dealer.......

:lol:


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I will take some from my van and email them to you if you PM me your email addy


----------

